# De-tuning Boards for Rails



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

If your only doing park you hardly even need edges.... Forum sells boards without edges soley made for rails 

I say go for it! I do it some...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

in the march transworld has an article about detuning your board.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

To save time use a grinder and leave that file put away. A grinder will take it down in seconds. If you don't plan on doing anything on the regular mountain with the board you can take a lot off. Just try to leave a little something so you can get to the bottom. You just need to get that edge up and away from the ground if the board is sitting flat (ie: grind the base edge).


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t think I could ever get myself to do that to my board though..... If you use a grinder, be very carefull, it is very difficult to get an even bevel by hand.


sorry i'm a noob at this whole detuning thing. bevel?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

well, not to threadjack or anything, but i don't have money to have the money for multiple boards. First, I have a 08 forum recon that I haven't done anything to the edges. I plan on hitting some rails. Will it just be stupid of me to even try boardslides, or is it just a personal prefrence. I also plan on getting a 154 rome agent after season and I have read it is awsome for jibbing and freeriding. So once I have that, I probably won't touch the recon anymore. So should I just keep the edges the way they are on that or should i detune them even thought i will be using it for freeriding as well?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

go for the boardslides, they are def. possible still, just easier to catch an edge. i've left my edges alone and have been fine so far, though if I get a park specific board ill do it in a heartbeart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I like riding park so i de-tune all the way around my board... i just take a file and file it once or twice around with little pressure not too much... riding park i think de-tuning is a must because catching an edge on a rail..box.. or after a jump it almost an automatic KO


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> What I would recomend is to lightly detune the edge with a diamond stone. Don`t file it and by all means stay away from it with a grinder. All you really want to do for your situation is lightly dull your edges by making a few passes with the diamond stone at a 45 degree angle to the edge. Follow up with a gummi stone to clean any burrs. What this will do is give you a measure of safety while on rails, yet will still have some edge for cruising. The best part is by doing it very lightly, you can easily undo this with a good edge sharpener when you get your other board. Just be real gentle with you board movements on ice since it will slip out from under you a lot easier with dulled edges. When you boardslide, you will need to be a little carefull, but it wont be as critical as if you maintained sharp edges.
> 
> I do not know what factory bevel the Recon comes with but I think it is about a 1 degree. You can increase that to 2 degrees as well as lightly detune and that will help even more. The 2 degree bevel will not significantly impair your board`s all mountain performance; you will need to simply tilt it a little higher for the edge to hold.


alright, thanks man! sounds like I am pretty much screwed if I want to do both since I am in the east coast, becuase we mainly have to board on ice. I will probably just try and tough it out for the rest of the season, hit up the park next friday, see how my board does, and then when season is over, I will get that rome agent so I will have something for park and then my recon for freeride.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

one of the guys I talked to detuned his edges with a rock
idk
he is mad ghetto and a little bit of a weetawd


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

like a rock rock? or like a stone as in gummy stone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

joeydzzle said:


> like a rock rock? or like a stone as in gummy stone?


The person who told him too use a rock meant a gummy rock but first he just used a straight up jagged rock then after learning he was retarded used a gummy to fix his uh-oh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone here do rails and do not have your edges detuned?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sure there ar eppl.... I used too do that but its so much safer with them detuned!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

revhi said:


> Anyone here do rails and do not have your edges detuned?


all i do is jumps really cuz im pretty damn good at them, but i have tried a boardslide on one of those begginer rails lol. it was metal pipe 10 inch diameter, and was like half in the snow. it was metal

my edges arent detuned and i have no problem on jumps and i didnt have a problem on the rail(if u can call it that)but i was wonderin how the hell can you catch an edge on a hard surface? i mean in the snow your edges can dig into it and send you flying but on a hard surface like metal i dont understand?

thats why im a lil nervous about trying the bigger rails cuz if this edge catching thing is common i dont want to take a 
grinder to my board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> alright, thanks man! sounds like I am pretty much screwed if I want to do both since I am in the east coast, becuase we mainly have to board on ice. I will probably just try and tough it out for the rest of the season, hit up the park next friday, see how my board does, and then when season is over, I will get that rome agent so I will have something for park and then my recon for freeride.


I know what you mean... I'm not even going to say what I did to my new-ish board, but I like rails too much, and had possibly one of the worst face plants of my life on a flat rail after catching an edge badly at mountain creek this year, so I took the edges down some... mostly near the middle between my bindings and on the nose/tail. Idk, I did it after talking to some dude in the shop there about it, he showed me his board, and its basically completely rounded off with no real sharp edge at all, and if he can get down the mountain on that thing I figured I shud give it a try... I don't really turn alot on ice anyways, its pointless. When I ride at creek I watch where I'm going when ever I have to cross an ice patch I just move strait to avoid falling on my ass, then turn/speed check once I'm on some snow I can dig into a bit.

also yea I recalled reading a thread where you said you go to mountain creek but I'm not sure... but yeah haven't been able to ride it yet, but I'll let you know I guess...



chrisp41 said:


> but i was wonderin how the hell can you catch an edge on a hard surface? i mean in the snow your edges can dig into it and send you flying but on a hard surface like metal i dont understand?


well the board probably doesn't really dig into it if its metal, but it will scrape and drag over it and the friction can be enough to send you flying depending on the angle at which ur edge is scraping on it. Plus other rails are coated in a plastic type material (not sure what its called) but thats definately easier for an edge to dig into... another note about rails, don't get first chair on a sunny morning and attempt to hit a metal rail before checking that u won't stick to it lmao.. it wasn't an edge catch it was just a wet hot rail from the sun and my base pretty much stopped on it and I fell on my ribs on the rail. Lucky I didn't crack one altho I still have some wierd pain from that fall. I usually take a good look at rails like that now.. idk if it was the heat or what but my base hit it and just stuck right to it lol...


----------

